# Poaching In Ohio...........



## bman007 (Apr 12, 2008)

WWW.WCHO.COM


THREE APPREHENDED!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

GLAD they got caught !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Friggen morons. Off with their heads!


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

its just terriable that people cant put in the time like the rest of us to get a trophy what would that deer mean to them without a great story behind it or the fun of calling all your buddys to come drink a few beers around the back of the truck and your deer i am glad they got busted they should make them pay a fine and work cumunity servise cleaning up state ground from the beginning of bow season till the end of season and help others drag out there deer from state ground


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

first i didn't see the article.. just a page for country music
as for those three glad they got caught, make honest hunters likes
us look bad


----------



## grabrick (Apr 24, 2008)

http://www.wcho.com/cc-common/news/sections/newsarticle.html?feed=226193&article=4541409


----------

